#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Иллюзорность мира и существ

## Вао

> Это действительно есть? А я то дурень, думал, это все иллюзорно


Это вы правы всё в мире иллюзорно. Вот только если я выпью иллюзорной воды, то со мной ни чего плохого не случиться. А если выпью иллюзорную соляную кислоту, то моему иллюзорному телу кранты. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Good

> Это вы правы всё в мире иллюзорно. Вот только если я выпью иллюзорной воды, то со мной ни чего плохого не случиться. А если выпью иллюзорную соляную кислоту, то моему иллюзорному телу кранты.


"Истина же такова: Майя и множественности объектов ни отличаются, ни не отличаются [друг от друга]. Будь они различны, множественности объектов не были бы неотличимы от Майи, а будь они не различны, меж ними не было бы никакого различия. Однако поскольку некая разница существует, они — Майя и разнообразие объектов — ни различимы, ни не-различимы в силу следующего: они — одно". 

*Ланкаватара сутра. (с)*

P.S.Пить воду разумно и конструктивно, а вот баловаться соляной кислотой - не разумно и не конструктивно, да и не осознанно.

----------


## Вао

> P.S.Пить воду разумно и конструктивно, а вот баловаться соляной кислотой - не разумно и не конструктивно, да и не осознанно.


Ну, если все различия иллюзорны, то какая  разница, что пить воду или соляную кислоту?  А цитирование Ланкаватара сутры это не ко мне, а к тем, кто не видит различий, там, где им выгодно их не видеть. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Good

> Ну, если все различия иллюзорны, то какая  разница, что пить воду или соляную кислоту?  А цитирование Ланкаватара сутры это не ко мне, а к тем, кто не видит различий, там, где им выгодно их не видеть.


Все вещи подобны иллюзии, но не различны: почувствуйте разницу.
Тем не менее, цитирование Ланкаватара сутры таки уместно в данном случае, так как обращает внимание отвечающего цитирующему
 на восприятие сначала горлом, потом тем, что останется от пищевого тракта после использования соляной кислоты. :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> Все вещи подобны иллюзии, но не различны: почувствуйте разницу.


А что такое, по-вашему, иллюзия? Если это понимать, как мираж, призрак. Тогда вопрос такой. Может ли мираж соляной кислоты нанести вред? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Топпер

День добрый.



> Это действительно есть? А я то дурень, думал, это все иллюзорно


Я, в таких случаях, для проверки, всегда советую уронить иллюзорный молоток на иллюзорную ногу. и посмотреть получается ли от этого иллюзорная боль или настоящая  :Smilie:

----------


## Good

> А что такое, по-вашему, иллюзия? Если это понимать, как мираж, призрак. Тогда вопрос такой. Может ли мираж соляной кислоты нанести вред?


Можно согласиться с тем, что иллюзия (Мара) это мираж, призрак. Но вот Победоносный говорит о подобии иллюзии, так как о вещи нельзя сказать, что она существует или не существует. Воспринимаем мы все вещи реальными, и по-этому иллюзорный утюг (или кислота) наносят вред, но осознаем эти же вещи как иллюзорные, так как последние не имеют своей особости (сущности). Отсюда - вывод, так как все вещи реальны и не реальны одновременно, то они подобны иллюзии, но не иллюзорны.
То же касается и тела и личности, вопрос лишь в понимании и видении.
Хотя все это слова и смысл выражают по-разному.

З.Ы. С Новым Вас Годом! Удачи и счастья!

----------


## sidhi

> Ну.....
> Если есть раса, национальность, пол. Ориентация в конце концов  
> Если эти характеристики не являются, *сами по себе* дискриминирующими,
> И раз есть люди обладающие этими характеристиками, то почему бы не рассмотреть и в преломлении этих критериев? Или назвать свою национальность у нас уже стало считаться расизмом?


Действительно есть,только причём здесь дхарма Будды  :Confused:  
Просто назвать или в контексте учения :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   думаю разница есть

----------


## Топпер

> Действительно есть,только причём здесь дхарма Будды


При том, что Дхамму Будды изучают не мифические, "люди", а вполне конкретные человеки, наделённые определёнными признаками.



> Просто назвать или в контексте учения думаю разница есть


Здесь вроде, как обсуждается в связке.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Тогда вопрос такой. Может ли мираж соляной кислоты нанести вред?


Не может, если мы видим и понимаем, что он иллюзорен.
Может, если мы пока не способны увидеть эту иллюзорность.

Если мы видим, что эта соляная кислота не есть нечто отдельное от нас, то как она нам может причинить вред?

----------


## ullu

> Это вы правы всё в мире иллюзорно. Вот только если я выпью иллюзорной воды, то со мной ни чего плохого не случиться. А если выпью иллюзорную соляную кислоту, то моему иллюзорному телу кранты.


Айайай Вао )
должно быть "то моему иллюзорному телу *иллюзорные* кранты"  :Wink: 
а то получается, что не все в мире иллюзорно )
тело иллюзорно, соляная кислота, вода...а кранты почму-то стали реальными.

----------


## Вао

> Айайай Вао )
> должно быть "то моему иллюзорному телу *иллюзорные* кранты" 
> а то получается, что не все в мире иллюзорно )
> тело иллюзорно, соляная кислота, вода...а кранты почму-то стали реальными.


Ullu при всем моём уважении к вам, как сильному практику. Не могу согласиться. Если кранты и страдание всего лишь иллюзия, то зачем нужен Буддизм? Для того чтобы бороться с несуществующими явлениями? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Грег

> ... Если кранты и страдание всего лишь иллюзия, то зачем нужен Буддизм? ...


Для того, чтобы убедиться в их иллюзорности.

----------


## Вао

> Для того, чтобы убедиться в их иллюзорности.


А за чем нужно убеждаться в этом? Несуществующие реально живые существа подвержены не существующему страданию и что?

----------


## Вао

> Для того, чтобы убедиться в их иллюзорности.


И чем иллюзорное отличается от реального? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Грег

> А за чем нужно убеждаться в этом? Несуществующие реально живые существа подвержены не существующему страданию и что?


Когда существо поймёт иллюзорность страдания и иллюзорность реальности, то достигнет просветления, ИМХО.
Хотя... различные традиции могут это объяснять, наверное, по-разному.

----------


## Грег

> ... Несуществующие реально живые существа подвержены не существующему страданию и что?


Для них это страдание реально.

----------


## Грег

> И чем иллюзорное отличается от реального?


Дык... вроде как Будда говорил, что нет никакого реального - всё иллюзорно.

Грубо говоря, ИМХО, реальное - это существующее само по себе, а иллюзорное таковым не является.

----------


## Вао

> Когда существо поймёт иллюзорность страдания и иллюзорность реальности, то достигнет просветления, ИМХО.
> Хотя... различные традиции могут это объяснять, наверное, по-разному.


То есть все в мире иллюзорно, а сами существа реальны?

----------


## Fat

> И чем иллюзорное отличается от реального?


Тем, что мы, обычные люди с реальным вообще дела не имеем, нам оно просто недоступно в силу омраченности ума, при таком положении дел нам остается верить в одни галлюцинации и не верить в другие  :Big Grin:

----------

